# 2A 3C: Health Insurance Policies



## P Bateman (9 Nov 2013)

I'm thinking of changing our health insurance policy to something a little more affordable.

So far as I can see, the main benefit of having private health insurance is "jumping the queue" when it comes to seeing a consultant or getting a procedure. Do all health insurance policies facilitate these shorter waiting times, or are some policies better than others at doing this?

We have 2 adults and 3 children on the policy.

Our current policy is with Laya Healthcare (Essential), and I am inclined to stick with them, albeit on a cheaper policy - maybe to Essential Secure, Company Health or Essential Value 500. 

Our existing plan has partial coverage for cardiac, special and other procedures in The Blackrock Clinic, the Mater Private and the Beacon Clinic. Do these hospitals provide treatments that cannot be provided by other private hospitals, or even public hospitals? And does anyone know what these treatments are?

If there is some pertinent information I should provide let me know.


----------



## sadie (14 Nov 2013)

I am interested in this too. Our renewals are €500 dearer this year for the same plan with Laya (adults on SimplyHealth Excess and kids on HealthSmart). I went through all the previous posts too. Some of the one ones I am considering for the adults are:

VHI 37 13
Simply Health Connect Laya
Health Plan 05 Aviva
Aviva Business Plan Hospital has good cover too but 200 excess on the outpatients.

The kids got half price last year but this year I can't see what is best. Aviva have First Focus and Family Care. I am blue in the face from the comparison button on the Hia.ie website! And still no wiser.
Why can't HIA create a function where you can pull an Excel sheet from about 10 comparisons and then see they all lined up side by side at a glance?
HIA have simplifed their Refine function too so you get more choices thrown at you with no way to refine them further.


----------

